# Colnago Arabesque finished



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

My new Italian love is finally finished...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

WOW....that is stunning...I love the panographed parts...

Was the bike complete when you bought it or did you collect bits and pieces?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice, although that bottle cage is a bit out of character


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

A true beauty there. Excellent build and nice photo's to compliment the ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

OK..I have to know...how did you get it to stand up in the snow? photoshop out whatever is holding up the bike?


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Takes my breath away. Just beautiful.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Superb. I dig the anachronistic stem and bottle cage, too. A very subtle nose-thumbing. A message that says the bike isn't a museum piece. It's meant to be ridden.


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!

Yes, I will testride it, but only after snow melts.

Bottlecage is original, so are also stem and bar.
Only parts I changed were saddle, freewheel, chain, rims and cages.

Bottlecage and cages are manufactured by ALE.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

nice! i dig it. yeah, i like the black stem and cage. about the only thing i'ld keep looking out for are some nice panto'd brake levers. but that's me. excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

That is unbelievable.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Gorgeous. Great job. I bet it rides as nice as it looks.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Fantastic!


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

This is one of my holy grail bikes. One day I will have one. That is one great looking bike.

Mutt


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Holy crap. That's amazing.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the bike! Congrats!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice indeed - one of the better ones posted here.

What Year? How long did it take you to put together? What did you do to get it in shape?

I have to know are you going to ride it a little or a lot?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Shamus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, I will testride it, but only after snow melts.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!
But, and this is only my opinion, bartape needs changing to plain Bikeribbon or Benotto. But that's me!


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

I believe it´s -84 or -85.
If somebody can confirm, I would be happy!

This was not so hard, it took only little over two months to complete.
Bike was in great condition, it was not used for a long time and not much at all.

I have searched another Colnago quite a long, but never believed I could find one like this and from Finland. I have also -84 Master build up with Super Record.

One day I just got a call from eastern Finland. There was man asking if I would like to buy his old Colnago, he has´t used it much. 
He just told it´s red with Campagnolo-parts and top tube says Arabesque.
I almost dropped out of my chair.
We did make a deal and he promised to send to me... I was a bit scard when I heard how it was coming.
In a bus with just some padding on it:blush2: 

When I got it, it was perfect, only rear mech was a little bit bent.
Frame and parts only needed some cleaning, I have not done any polishing at all.
It had Mavic GP4, I saved those wheels to used when I ride it. It also had Turbo-saddle with Hinault logos and white bikeribbon-tape.
Rims and cages came from ebay, and chain+freewheel from oldcampy.

I´m thinking to put full leather "bartape" , stitch-type.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Sensational. Every time I look at it I see more little details that I didn't pick up the previous time. One helluva fine bike!

Congrats.

Grumps


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

I particularly love those golden rims, but the whole bike is simply superb. Congratulations !


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Wow! This bike is absolutely stunning. It's one of the finest vintage Colnagos that I've seen.

I've been trying to resist buying any other classics, but seeing a bike like this makes it hard!  

Congratulations on a beautiful bike.

Texbike


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

OK, I can't stop coming back to look at that bike. Looks almost my size. 
BTW what's your address and do you ever leave your garage door open? I'm just askin'.

Mutt


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel so dirty. Very nice indeed


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

WoWzers. I like it!


----------



## Rabbit83 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Drop dead gorgeous. Nitpick? I just think a silver bottle cage (a Ciussi maybe) would top it off.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

That's fantastic. I'm envious.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Beeeee Oooooo Teeeeeee Fullll


----------



## somersetbike (Sep 30, 2007)

What a fantastic machine!!!!
Makes me wish I still had my Colnago Mexico with Campagnolo Anniversary group!
Oh well, must make do with my C50!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, stellar photography to compliment a stellar build.


----------



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

Very very nice. Incredible find.
I'm doing a 78 Colnago Super right now. But I'm starting with just the frame and fork. So I've got a ways to go. This is a great example of what to shoot for.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

It looks like you wrapped the bars from the top down. How come?

Love the bike.


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

seeborough said:


> It looks like you wrapped the bars from the top down. How come?


Sharp eye.. actually I was waiting someone to ask this.

It was just cleaner way to do.
I´m not going to ride so much with this that it will get loose.

That was how a lot show and demobikes were done before.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Mavic Oro rims*

That's a really nice touch on a beautiful bike. Ride it and enjoy it!


----------



## landrover1970 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Love your Colnago*

I love that Arabesque! One day I would love to have one.... for now, here is my daily ride...1972 super, its not an Arabesque, but i still love the ride...


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

You know, since I first became aware of Colnago's Arabesque, I have been actively looking for one, both on my local (and not so local) Craig's List and e-bay. To no avail.

These babies are simply gorgeous.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

That is, hands down, the most beautiful bike I've ever seen pictures of...


----------



## Warmonger (Nov 10, 2009)

Arabesque, THE BEST !


----------



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Arabesque has been in corner of our living room now for a month.
I never get tired of looking at it.

Here some photos more...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldklein/sets/72157622757359859/


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

bella, uno spettacolo


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Tremendous--beautiful and classy work.
DM


----------



## wmsx4 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome bike. It's just hard to beat classic Italian steel!!


----------

